# Looking for more similar music - Carmina Burana



## homedogskot (May 27, 2008)

Hi, I'm very new to this type of music, classical, and want to find more beautiful music to listen to. My music tastes up to this point have evolved to include lots of modern music, but I've found classical music to be just as good, if not better than my current favorites. Anyways:

I've been listening to Carl Orffs's "Carmina Burana" on Youtube recently and absolutely love it. The range of emotions portrayed is stunning, at least to me, a classical layman. I also love the tempo and overall feeling he creates in the background of every distinct part of this cantana.

I would love to find some other stuff, if possible on Youtube (i'm broke and at college you can't download music), that is possibly similar or just amazing.

Thanks in advance

What I've been listening to:


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Dies Irae Verdi's Requiem?


----------



## homedogskot (May 27, 2008)

I listened to that today and thought it was very good. I still favor Orff's Carmina Burana but Requiem was nice. I found more high and low points during Requiem where my full interest wasn't being satisfied, where as I never tire of Carmina Burana, but as I said Requiem has some really beautiful parts. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

How about Mozart's Requiem then?






















































if not, a good Mahler: Symphony No. 2 should do.






Start from there and It should auto-play


----------



## fox_druid (Feb 12, 2007)

I've heard about carmina burana before  
Is it medieval music, if i'm not mistaken?

I heard that there's no exact version of this piece because the only thing left is the libretto, the music is a modern remake.


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

Belshezzar's Feast By Walton has some similarities but is certainly not Carmina Burana. You might try to hear this composition.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

fox_druid said:


> I've heard about carmina burana before
> Is it medieval music, if i'm not mistaken?
> 
> I heard that there's no exact version of this piece because the only thing left is the libretto, the music is a modern remake.


Almost right. The Burana Codex. Poems written by scholars, defrocked clergy and maybe a few wandering flirts in the 13th / 14th centuries. A collection of just over 200 poems was found in a Bavarian Monastery in 1803. The subjects cover fates, boozing, sex (with a few inuendoes), having a good time, mocking religion and one or two straight religious items.

Carl Orff set some of these in his Carmina Burana but various groups specialising in Mediaeval music have set some to (assumed) music of that era. I think some are still in print but my favourite isn't, a pair of Teldec "reference" CDs done by the Studio der Fruehen Musik / Thomas Binkley.

Interesting that this stuff was found in a religious institution.


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

By the way, homedogskot mentioned being at college. Then, by all means, take advantage of the collection of CD's that your college library will have. You aren't limited to YouTube.


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Bruckner Te Deum,
Berlioz Te Deum,


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

Corvus Corax - Cantus Buranus:






It is a new orchestration of the same set of poems.


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

Try Janacek's Glagolitic Mass


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

Last night I attended a performance of The Royal Winnepeg Ballet and they did "Carmina Burana" with recorded music. The choreography was very well done. This was at Cal State U Los angeles.


----------



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

Try Stravinsky's _Symphony of Psalms_; he influenced Orff considerably. You should also follow up with Orff's companion pieces to _Carmina Burana_, _Catulli Carmina_ and _ Trionfo di Aphrodite_, especially the latter, which has some truly gorgeous music in it. You might also like Prokofiev's cantata _Alexander Nevsky_, based on his music to Eisenstein's film.


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

You might like to try Webern's two cantatas.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

I had the great pleasure of singing Carmina Burana once. Choral society was about 140 members, plus several good high school choirs totaling maybe 200, children's choir of 50, and a 70 piece orchestra.

Awesome music, the energy was terrific. I was covered with persperation by the end. A total thrill.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Lang said:


> Try Janacek's Glagolitic Mass


I second that suggestion.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I would also put forth Kullervo by Sibelius. Now, there is only a choir in the 3rd and 5th movements, but they sing in old Finnish, in a very primitive style. In fact, the singing is based on what is known as "runic" singing in Finland, with a slightly odd meter of 5/4. The sung texts are taken verbetim from the Kalevala, Finland's national epic.

The 5th movement, Kullervo's death, is very dark and dramatic with the choir describing Kullervo's demise. Pretty powerful stuff!


----------

